# Internet Explorer 8 - Screen/font size too small



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

I recently installed IE 8. The text on the screen is too small to read without a magnifying glass. This problem only applies to IE8, Firefox is the normal size and so are all my non-internet programs. I have not been able to find any way to increase the size of the text/images.

Can anyone help? I was going to uninstell IE8 and re-install it via Firefox but it doesn't appear amongst my programs in Control Panel Programs.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

In Internet Explorer hold down the Ctrl key and use the mouse scroll wheel to zoom in and out.


----------



## cullism (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Stantley, I'll do what you suggest. I assume that this change will be permanent?


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

Please keep me posted. Dont know which side of the fence to stand on at the moment.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

cullism said:


> Thanks Stantley, I'll do what you suggest. I assume that this change will be permanent?


Yes, when you get it set how you like it, then close IE, it should be the same when you open it up again.


----------

